# jennings buckmaster 2000s



## ruphus (Jan 11, 2011)

just got this bow and was wondering how to adjust draw length  and poundage   it is set at 31 inches 70 lbs   i need it 27 inches and 55 lbs


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2011)

*My advice...*

Take it to a pro shop.


----------



## ruphus (Jan 11, 2011)

probably what i will do  just thought i would try to learn how


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 11, 2011)

Draw length is either adjusted with a module or a new cam, depending on design.  Draw weight is adjusted + or - by the limb bolts located at the end of the riser and they hold down the end of the limbs opposite the cam or wheel.  You need to adjust them equally when you move them.    You might be able get it down to 57 or 58 pounds, but if you are going to back it down that much, you need to know exactly what you are doing and how much you are coming off the poundage, so a bow scale is needed.  You need to make sure the limbs stay in the pocket and have no chance of coming out.  That could equal a bad day!  Also, strings and cables need to be checked and the bow needs to be in factory specs before you start changing things.

I didn't mean to sound blunt, but if you don't know, then its best to take it to someone who does.  Most of them will let you watch and explain what they are doing while they are doing it.  Just learn all you can and one day you can do it yourself.

Good luck with it!


----------

